# Life Expectancy of Motorhomes



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I frequently see elderly motorhomes driving about, still giving reliable service.
I especially admire the older ones you see many miles from home tootling about Europe. I like to think about all the adventures those older vans must have seen!

Do you think we'll be seeing the newer vans of today still around in 20 - 30 years time? Or do you think that the hab quality has been lost and the modern engines are too sophisticated to still be reliable a couple of decades from now?

I wonder which MHF member can claim the crown for having the oldest motorhome still in regular use.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I wouldn't claim to have the oldest, Stella2 is 12 years old now, we've had her 8, and have done 46k out of the 60k miles she's done, and we have the advantage of knowing where everything is, and have enjoyed driving around Europe in her. 8) 
She had new upholstery 3 years ago, and is still very comfortable on site, but can't compete with the bells & whistles that the new chassis' have (or have the problems :lol: ). She won't be able to go into London from next year, but that's no real hardship! We may change her next year, if we can find something similar in size & layout, but we've been looking without success.....
You certainly don;t see the standard of finish in the newer vans - there seems to be an emphasis on fancy design rather than practical useability.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Not the same thing I know, but we use a 20 year old Range Rover Classic V8 on a daily basis. Runs forever and, guess what, you can actually repair/service it* yourself!*


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

bognormike said:


> well I wouldn't claim to have the oldest, Stella2 is 12 years old now, we've had her 8, and have done 46k out of the 60k miles she's done, and we have the advantage of knowing where everything is, and have enjoyed driving around Europe in her. 8)
> She had new upholstery 3 years ago, and is still very comfortable on site, but can't compete with the bells & whistles that the new chassis' have (or have the problems :lol: ). She won't be able to go into London from next year, but that's no real hardship! We may change her next year, if we can find something similar in size & layout, but we've been looking without success.....
> You certainly don;t see the standard of finish in the newer vans - there seems to be an emphasis on fancy design rather than practical useability.


I absolutely agree, I'd pondered on chaning but can't find anything which 'feels' right, is practical and isn't any bigger (current van 7.5m) as I think it would be less practical and restrict sites we could stay on if we went much bigger as it's a tight squeeze on some now 

Wonder why we seem to have lost the 'last forever' build quality.

It's the 2.8JTD engine and Fiat gear that worry me on mine - always have concerns about the build quality of Fiat's based on past experience but perhaps the van engines are better than car ones?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*ttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-111572.html*

we have a 20 year old hymer 564 which we regulary take to europe in fact just got back from 2 months around france without a hic up. touch wood. and will be in france spain and potugal this winter god permitting.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Richard_M said:


> Not the same thing I know, but we use a 20 year old Range Rover Classic V8 on a daily basis. Runs forever and, guess what, you can actually repair/service it* yourself!*


True. Easy to repair but I found my Range Rover (E Reg) bought from 1 year old needed to be repaired virtually every weekend especially oil leaks from the front hubs and the rear suspension. Needed a new rear door after 4 years. Stupid things kept going wrong such as the tubing to the front air vents becoming detached and the air con system kept malfunctioning for no obvious reason. Got rid of it after a trip to the South of France (with only 30k on the clock) when I averaged 10mpg towing a caravan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've noticed the difference in quality between our old van (nearly 4 years old :roll: ) and our new van. Some things just don't seem to be finished as well, although it all looks well screwed together. Some of the bought-in items aren't quite what they were either - one of the blinds had a bad moulding, which meant it stuck a little bit. Now fixed :wink:

Gerald


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I certainly hope my N+B Arto will last 20 years as it has only 20,000 miles on clock at 8 years old.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Another thought on the longevity of designs.

How many upgrades/gizzmos/changes of layout will the market stand until we can all buy what we want on the second-hand market.

Meanwhile, thanks to all new buyers - where would we second-hand buyers be without you?

Geoff


----------



## chillbus (May 9, 2011)

Just sold my J reg (1991) compass drifter with 110k miles on clock to make way for new Autocruise Oakmont arriving this week.
Hope ive done the right thing!!!


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

The general concensus seems to be that older Hymers, for example, were a lot better built. Part of the problem seems to be that all the "bells and whistles" that the latest motorhomes have - big tower fridge/freezers etc. - weigh a lot so, to keep within payload limits, something has to be made lighter. That means thinner doors on the cupboards, less meaty hinges, thinner plastic for some mouldings. Likewise, putting a garage in and knowing that people will then fill it with more "stuff" leads to the same solution - make the fittings lighter.

Our old C registration Hymer 544 felt like it was carved from solid walnut and then placed on a chassis fabricated from girders. Likewise our K registration Merc based Hymer had not one single rattle even if it moved at glacial speed. On entering modern Hymers, nice though the might be and well built though they undoubtedly are, there is never that feeling of solidity - that they would happily last 30 years.

Simple, non turbo diesel engines are the workhorses of the Third World, where engines have to last forever and garages are few and far between. Modern turbo diesels are, without doubt, reliable and efficient but they are not easily repaired by a bloke in a shed with nothing but an ancient socket set and a forge.

Mind you, if I win the lottery I won't be looking round for a C registration non-turboed bus will I?


----------



## JoolsM (Jul 24, 2011)

Recently bought a 1981 Y reg Devon Discovery for our first foray into motorhoming. Only 60k on the clock. Superb quality still, just a bit heavy on fuel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

If we can afford / get diesel, yes!

TM


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

When you consider the relatively low mileages most motorhomes cover and the commercial chassis under them which was designed to cover several 100,000 miles, I'm not surprised they are still running.
As private purchases when new, as opposed to most cars bought new as company vehicles, they will have been looked after much better, not driven as hard, and many will have spent a lot of their life under cover when not in use. Whilst I agree that the quality of fittings on modern vans doesn't compare for the reasons stated above, the base vehicle should still be in good condition 10 years down the line, so perhaps there will be a blossoming refit industry, and more DIY refits in a few years time.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

My one is 46 years old, used but not abused and still does what it says on the packet. 
Would I swap for a larger more modern vehicle with all the bells and whistles?.........No thanks.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

gramor said:


> My one is 46 years old, used but not abused and still does what it says on the packet.
> Would I swap for a larger more modern vehicle with all the bells and whistles?.........No thanks.


Wow, 46 years old, I think you win the prize!
Is that an early Series 2 then?

Would like to see some photos!


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> gramor said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an early Series 2 then?
> ...


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Wel, I am changing mine this year and certainly plan on it lasting me up to 20 years which will take me past 75 - along the way I will have to have had the dreaded health test as it is over 3.5 tonne.

I think that perhaps if you plan on having a vehicle this long then you can treat it more like a plane or a boat and maintain a regular maintenance routine changing parts perhaps even before they fail.

After 75, possibly time to downsize . I plan to motorhome until I am 100 and then go quietly to sleep.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

ceejayt said:


> Wel, I am changing mine this year and certainly plan on it lasting me up to 20 years which will take me past 75 - along the way I will have to have had the dreaded health test as it is over 3.5 tonne.
> 
> I think that perhaps if you plan on having a vehicle this long then you can treat it more like a plane or a boat and maintain a regular maintenance routine changing parts perhaps even before they fail.
> 
> After 75, possibly time to downsize . I plan to motorhome until I am 100 and then go quietly to sleep.


I thought youd only just bought a brand spanking new prototype RS cracker.

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> > Wel, I am changing mine this year and certainly plan on it lasting me up to 20 years which will take me past 75 - along the way I will have to have had the dreaded health test as it is over 3.5 tonne.
> ...


So did I.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

coppo said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> > Wel, I am changing mine this year and certainly plan on it lasting me up to 20 years which will take me past 75 - along the way I will have to have had the dreaded health test as it is over 3.5 tonne.
> ...


Yes, and they have done me a cracking deal to swap it for another brand spanker because we wanted to change the layout. Had a brilliant year with it and have decided to be more selfish and drop down to two belted seats only in favour of a different internal layout. Taking away the L shaped unit (which had the extra two belted seats) and fixed table. Replacing this with a comfy swivel armchair and a chest of drawers plus cocktail cabinet and free standing table with stowaway. With the slide out 'out' this will make the interior very open and airy.

With the benefit of a year under our belt we have been able to decide to change many things from the floor covering to the location of the TVs. PM me if you want the full detail.

So, anyone looking to get into mine - it will be for sale by RS from 1st October (12000 miles on the clock by then so we have very definitely used it to the full and our final trip in it will be to Morocco and back in September with Desert Detours) and we will be picking up our new one some time after Christmas - haven't finalised the date yet.


----------

